# Remote Start Installation



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

I will try to take a look at this tomorrow and see what's going on. I will be installing a remote start in my cruze over Christmas week and will post a guide through it all but that may not help you so much since you have a different system.

i do know that you shouldn't be using the starter wire, this vehicle uses a computer (body control) controlled starter.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Like HoPo99 stated, alot of the electronics are run off of a 5 volt system and controlled through the BCM. you might want to check what the wire output is without using your remote starter and see if they are running a 5 volt or 12 volt.


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Ok after reviewing the diagram you put up and checking into the bypass it has, i would recommend removing and returning the remote start if you can. I don't think it will work period. The cruze is equipped with a multiplex ignition anti-theft system that requires a data connection to the car to tell it it's not being stolen. 

These are the components I will be installing in mine. The idatalink bypass module is flashed with firmware specific to the vehicle and will communicate many things beyond anti-theft such as door locks, door triggers, tach, starter, hood pin, trunk pin, trunk release... just to name a few, thus eliminating much of the wiring you have done.

Amazon.com: Viper 5704v Full Feature Car Alarm with Remote Start and 2-way Pager: Automotive
Amazon.com: Autopage ADSALCA ADS Immobilizer Bypass and Doorlock: Automotive

yes these are more expensive than what you bought but both of these are a one time buy that can transfer to another vehicle later on. If you would like to go this route you will need to have the bypass flashed, you can go to a local installer or I can help you out with that. I will be posting an install guide for these components in a few weeks. It's really not too complicated.

Again, I would disconnect what you have done for the sake of frying computers or the starter, or activating the anti-theft system which would leave you with a car that will not start until you tow it to a dealer.
Let me know if you have any questions.


----------

